# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Delega I24 - Cosa è?

## mario_bccll

Sul cc di mia madre ho trovato questo movimento: *18/01/2016	*18/01/2016		50,87	Pagamento delega I24	Delega I24 
Potreste aiutarmi a capire di cosa si tratti?
Grazie

----------


## Telempatico

È un addebito di un F24 fatto telematicamente (è un modello di pagamento delle imposte) 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## mario_bccll

> È un addebito di un F24 fatto telematicamente (è un modello di pagamento delle imposte) 
> Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

  Grazie telempatico per la cortese risposte.
Ciò che non capisco però è quanto segue:
anche io, su quel c/c, da poco tempo verso alcuni f24 (diritto camerale) con l'homebanking (cioè telematicamente?) di quel cc, ma l'f24 di cui al post originario innanzitutto non risulta nell'archivio degli f24 del c/c dove invece sono presenti tutti qulli  fatti da me di recente con l homebanking. Perchè? 
Potrebbe averlo fatto qualcuno *delegato* da mia madre (il termine "Delega" mi fa pensare ciò)?
peraltro, Stando così le cose non posso sapere quale imposta sia stata pagata con tale f24, ergo non so se è giusto averla pagata nè avrò possibilità di difendermi se verrà contestato l'omesso versamento

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Grazie telempatico per la cortese risposte.
> Ciò che non capisco però è quanto segue:
> anche io, su quel c/c, da poco tempo verso alcuni f24 (diritto camerale) con l'homebanking (cioè telematicamente?) di quel cc, ma l'f24 di cui al post originario innanzitutto non risulta nell'archivio degli f24 del c/c dove invece sono presenti tutti qulli  fatti da me di recente con l homebanking. Perchè? 
> Potrebbe averlo fatto qualcuno *delegato* da mia madre (il termine "Delega" mi fa pensare ciò)?
> peraltro, Stando così le cose non posso sapere quale imposta sia stata pagata con tale f24, ergo non so se è giusto averla pagata nè avrò possibilità di difendermi se verrà contestato l'omesso versamento

  Se il versamento è stato disposto da un intermediario (commercialista) non troverai mai nell'archivio delle deleghe F24 la delega generata esternamente da un altro soggetto che non è titolare del conto sul quale l'importo è addebitato. Per saper di cosa si tratta devi rivolgerti all'intermediario o attivare sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate il cassetto fiscale per tua madre. Attivando il cassetto fiscale potrai scaricare la delega e vedere in baße al codice cosa è stato versato. Cosiderando la data saranno i ritenute di lavoro o contributi di dicembre 2016.

----------


## mario_bccll

Grazie Enrico. Gentile e competente.
Ritenute di lavoro, intendiamo il versamento della ritenuta d'acconto per prestazioni ricevute da qualcuno che ha emesso fattura con tale ritenuta?
L'intermediario sarebbe la banca o il commercialista? 
Attivare il cassetto fiscale sul sito dell AdE è consigliabile?
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Grazie Enrico. Gentile e competente.
> Ritenute di lavoro, intendiamo il versamento della ritenuta d'acconto per prestazioni ricevute da qualcuno che ha emesso fattura con tale ritenuta?
> L'intermediario sarebbe la banca o il commercialista? 
> Attivare il cassetto fiscale sul sito dell AdE è consigliabile?
> Grazie

  Le ritenute possono riguardare redditi di lavoro dipendente o autonomo. L'intemediario è il commercialista. Il cassetto fiscale è consigliabile attivarlo.

----------

